# Blood Everywhere adult party theme - GO!



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello everyone!
I am so excited that I can barely stand it, because we are moving this week, and this will be my first party in two years, and my house is now perfectly designed for large parties. I am moving to a new community (have been commuting to get to work, but now will be living much closer.) 
This will be a housewarming/Halloween party, and the ones that I have ha in the past have been large and legendary for my creative themes and decorations/food. My policy is that I provide all of the food, to keep within the theme, but I encourage guests to bring a bottle/six pack to share, as admittance. Non-drinkers are encouraged to bring a nonalcoholic beverage. 
I am looking to make a big impression on a low budget (moving is EXPENSIVE), so I have decided to do blood everywhere, as it can be bought cheaply or produced in mass quantities for little $$$. The guest list will be mainly friends that I have met through work and their spouses and friends(mid-20's to 40's age group). I go for a classic horror/gothic look and feel, I tend to stay away from cutesy or googly eyes. Within those parameters, can I pick your collective brain for ideas about props and food? I have a pastry chef who makes all of my occasion cakes, and I am going to make it a grey or white cake with broken spun sugar glass and bleeding claws marks, but that is all I have for food, so far.
The house has a large front and back yard, front is fenced with country style wooden fencing, no fence in back. It's a wooden cabin with metal roofing, and a small covered porch. Lots of windows.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vandalay Industries (Sep 1, 2014)

Put a skeleton stuffed full of ribs on the table..it looks gross if you use a dark sticky barbeque sauce. For props, maybe a Dexter style kill room? That's all I have so far.


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

I did this one year in my bathroom and it was a huge effect for little money. I used a bottle of pool dye (bought off amazon), cut a hole in the seal, and wicked it with a cut piece of facecloth. Tipped it on it's side and every flush was blood red.






I also made cupcakes with the fake broken glass, they were fun and delicious.


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

I actually have some of this pool dye in my amazon wishlist. The only thing holding me back is the possibility of it staining the bowls, because I currently rent my home. You didn't notice any residual staining, did you?


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Honestly, no! The next day after the party I took the bottle out of the toliet tank and we cleaned the toliet, and ran thru about 5-7 flushes. Used some bleach, but nothing pemanently stained! 
It was a huge hit!!!





AthenaHM said:


> I actually have some of this pool dye in my amazon wishlist. The only thing holding me back is the possibility of it staining the bowls, because I currently rent my home. You didn't notice any residual staining, did you?


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

Awesome! It's happening. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

Sounds like a good potential chop-shop theme to me!


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

I would love to do a chop shop room, but I don't have any body part props. My entire budget is going into lighting and food, pretty much.


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

This site has some strange foods, including a vegan caviar that might work for you. The recipe has it made out of carrots, but if you used beets, it could be blood cells or drops of blood.
http://www.pastemagazine.com/blogs/lists/2013/06/10-easy-molecular-gastronomy-recipes.html


----------



## dkberg (Aug 31, 2012)

We bought those cheap drop clothes and used acrylic paint to make bloody areas, and protect our furniture from everyone's fake blood on their costumes, you can pick them up pretty cheap








Also, I made a cream cheese dip and molded it in a cheap plastic face mold covered it with ham and just put it in a cake pan with salsa, it looked super bloody, and it was cheap to make








Most of these items came from dollar tree, just loaded them up on a plate and I was good to scare on trick or treat night,


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

With a lot of blood, heavy on the lighting, food, a chef, but not props, I would do a Hannibal party. Some Hannibal pictures on the wall, a really impressive looking buffet with lots of candles and some banner saying, Eat the Rude. Some photo ideas http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/horror-hannibal/

Or perhaps a homage to serial killers? http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-crime-sceneserial-killer/


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. For some reason, I never got notifications to the rest of the replies to this thread  Anyway, I think I have everything mostly figured out. It looks like Saturday night is going to be rainy, so everything is going to have to be inside. I typically hang burlap-wrapped bloody bodies from the trees out front, and dig a grave, and then the front porch has green and blue lighting and skellies hanging all around. Inside, the great room has the buffet table with a second tier, red and green lighting everywhere. A mirror that has a faint image of a ghost that you don't see unless you are looking right at her. I made that a couple of years ago, it really is a hit. I have a murder scene room that is all red and taped off with a body outline on the floor and the murder weapon, etc. Then there is the sitting room with the TV that plays a continuous youtube channel that I have cultivated over the years. We play Tempt your Fate, and I tend to lean heavily on the consequences, since they really get people in the spirit of the party and loosened up. Costume prizes are horror movies that I picked out of the bargain bin.


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

very cool idea and I definitely stole a couple of yours.


----------



## missmandylion (Oct 6, 2013)

AthenaHM - I would love to see your YouTube channel if you're willing to share.  



AthenaHM said:


> Thanks, everyone. For some reason, I never got notifications to the rest of the replies to this thread  Anyway, I think I have everything mostly figured out. It looks like Saturday night is going to be rainy, so everything is going to have to be inside. I typically hang burlap-wrapped bloody bodies from the trees out front, and dig a grave, and then the front porch has green and blue lighting and skellies hanging all around. Inside, the great room has the buffet table with a second tier, red and green lighting everywhere. A mirror that has a faint image of a ghost that you don't see unless you are looking right at her. I made that a couple of years ago, it really is a hit. I have a murder scene room that is all red and taped off with a body outline on the floor and the murder weapon, etc. Then there is the sitting room with the TV that plays a continuous youtube channel that I have cultivated over the years. We play Tempt your Fate, and I tend to lean heavily on the consequences, since they really get people in the spirit of the party and loosened up. Costume prizes are horror movies that I picked out of the bargain bin.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Check out my zombie album...I did the whole party with food and costume for $50...sheets u can get for free at hotels (I recommend covering your furniture so that guests who bloody up their costumes don't bloody up your furniture). I did blood on the walls (I think i put a how to in my album but if not just shoot me a message, super easy).

Secondly, look at my pinterest boards...I have loads of bloody looking dishes in my gothic vampire & zombie food (this board is seperate from zombies which is mostly decor)...

Good luck


----------

